# Kimber Long Slide in 10mm



## HogHunter (Mar 13, 2018)

The Kimber was not especially good at first. It handled jacketed bullets fine, but cast bullets would jam about 1 out of every 5 cartridges. The jamming stopped at about 150 rounds. I do not know if it was because Kimber has a break-in period of 200 rounds or because I changed cast bullet designs. But whatever, it shoots fine now.

Kimber magazines are not very good. One magazine came with the handgun and I purchased another Kimber magazine. I figured official Kimber magazines would be the best. I was wrong. Some cast and jacketed bullets will load into the magazines OK and some will not. I have had to reload at minimum overall lengths to make them work. But the handgun has not had a problem loading bullets into the chamber from the magazines, if I can get the cartridges into the magazine.

The handgun itself is a really nice shooting gun and it carries well in the field. The handgun is much lighter than my Super Redhawk or S&W 29-3. So I was really surprised that recoil is much lighter than either the Super Redhawk or the S&W 29-3. Accuracy is improving as I get used to the trigger and I have done some experimenting with my grip on the handle. It seems that I shoot better when I move the back strap away from the base of my thumb and toward the base of my fingers (more into the hollow of my hand). I have big hands and the handle seems a little thin. By moving the back strap away from the base of my thumb, it positions the trigger more toward the tip of my finger. 

I did run into a problem today. The fiber optic string in the front sight came out and flew somewhere. I actually shot better after the fiber optic string came out, go figure. When I got home I pushed a tooth pick into the sight and broke off both ends just a little outside of the sight. Then I painted both ends of the tooth pick with bright orange paint. The paint should glue the tooth pick into place and I should be able to see the bright orange paint, if it will stay in the sight.

Would I have purchased this gun originally if I knew then what I know now? I do not think I would have purchased the handgun. It is the frustration level and extra cost. I had to purchase a new mold for cast bullets so the handgun would feed properly. Now it looks like I may have to purchase two new magazines and after market sights. I am spending hundreds of dollars on a handgun that cost $1000.00. I thought I was getting a top of the line finished handgun. Why should I spend a $1000 on this handgun when a Ruger SR 10mm cost less or a Rock Island 10mm is even less than the Ruger SR. Oh well, it does not matter now. I have got too much in this handgun to quite.


----------



## HogHunter (Mar 13, 2018)

I called Kimber and they are sending replacement fiber optic threads for the front sight free of charge.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

You are experiencing what many have already experienced. The quality of firearms (along with everything else) is on a steady decline. To cut manufacturing costs, Kimber is doing what many manufacturers are doing - outsourcing parts to cheaper manufacturers & cheaper manufacturing methods. The last Kimber I owned was a Gold Match. Despite its high price, it came with one magazine & it also wouldn't function 100% with any ammo - cast or jacketed. I didn't want to spend more to make it function, so I traded it & upgraded it to a Wilson that always functioned...but cost twice as much.

By the way, there is NO such thing as a "top of the line" 1911 for $1,000.00; that price for top of the line was many many years ago. You can get a top of the line pistol for $600.00-$900.00 - like a Glock, Sigarms, Beretta, etc. but not a 1911. The 1911 design dates back to 1905 & has twice as many parts & requires more hand fitting to be reliable than a modern pistol. The top of the line Wilson I bought 9 years ago for $2,100.00 cost $3,400.00 today.

BTW, I would not shoot the gun with a toothpick or any other substitute in the front sight. If you do, make sure to use really good eye protection. I learned how much energy is involved during slide movement when I used Blue Locktite (instead of Red) to install a front sight on my Glock Mod. 31. The sight flew off & took a chip out of my polycarbonate shooting glasses.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

The front site tube is the first thing that fell off my sig P226 40 tacops. Real fast too, it's up on the cohutta somewhere! I've been told Kimber quality is gone. Kinda sad, I own a 3in stainless tle and a 5in blue tle. They're older and solid as a rock! I've also heard 1911 style weapons have problems with wfn gc hard cast bullets??


----------

